# O'Day 192



## a bag of it (May 24, 2013)

So an O'Day 192 recently popped up for sale in my area. Naturally, I went about researching the boat and comparing it to others in the same price range, and I was shocked to find that there is next to no information about the boat. Does anyone know why this is? 

O'Day doesn't even have a wikipedia page that lists the models or has any information about the company. Some of the only information I could find was on the site iheartodays but even their information is limited.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

One of the reasons, O'Day went out of business some years ago. Try Sailboatdata.com for info on just about any sailboat built in the past 40-50 years.


----------



## sonosail (Mar 17, 2008)

chuck53 said:


> One of the reasons, O'Day went out of business some years ago. Try Sailboatdata.com for info on just about any sailboat built in the past 40-50 years.


A Splendid tip!
O'DAY 192 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## a bag of it (May 24, 2013)

I was hoping for more information in the form of user experience, reviews, comparisons, etc... Rather than a bunch of numbers that basically don't mean anything to me


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry we couldn't help.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Try Odayowners.com. Maybe you can find something there.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Whole bunch of 192's on youtube. 



You should learn about the numbers someday. They are the information you need to know about your boat.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

from my experience after buying an O'day 19 this year. (haven't sailed it yet) not a ton of info out there, but the oday owners group mentioned above has been helpful. it does seem like a well built boat and I was able to purchase a manual for it. (really a few loose pages but it got me the info I needed)

apparently the 192 has a larger cabin and more of a shoal keel with a drop down board, other than that, same boat as a 19.


----------



## CM Mick Boudreau (Aug 29, 2015)

a bag of it said:


> So an O'Day 192 recently popped up for sale in my area. Naturally, I went about researching the boat and comparing it to others in the same price range, and I was shocked to find that there is next to no information about the boat. Does anyone know why this is?
> 
> O'Day doesn't even have a wikipedia page that lists the models or has any information about the company. Some of the only information I could find was on the site iheartodays but even their information is limited.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O'Day_192


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

CM Mick Boudreau said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O'Day_192


10 year old thread


----------

